# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  vasaras laiks

## ptr

izskatās, ka forums nespēj samierinaties ar ziemas laika iestāšanos

----------


## dmd

nomaini laika zonu savā profilā.

----------


## ptr

laika zona man pareiza. (gmt+2)  nebiju pamanījis, ka pārslēgšana starp vararas un ziemas laiku jātaisas ar roku katram lietotājam.  ::  
Un neatkrīgi  no tā vai vararas laiks ir ieķeksēts vai nē, foruma apakšā visu laiku rādās fiksētā gmt vērtība neņemot vērā varasras nobīdi.

----------


## dmd

doma par zonu pārslēgšanu ar roku vairāk ir tāpēc, ka forumi jau samērā sen ir diezgan internacionāli, un tad nu sākas  ķēpas ar tiem kam ir DST, kam nav un citiem frīkiem.

----------


## Velko

Nez... *nix tīri labi tiek galā ar laika zonām. Iestutē Europe/Riga (vai kādu citu laika zonu) un jamais pats tiek galā ar visiem DST. Tā ka to ir iespējams veikt automātiski.

Mani gan vairāk kaitina cita lieta - laiks kurš uzrādās, kad neesi ielogojies (vismaz man vienmēr rādās EEST). Man ir paradums "uzmest aci" forumam tāpat, bet logoties iekšā tikai tad, ja taisos kautko rakstīt. Vai tad laika zona nevar glabāties "kūkā"?

Šķiet, ka šī problēma ir ar visiem phpBB forumiem. Ar Elfas un citiem latviešu forumiem ta sīkums - tā viena stunda nav tik traki. Bet ar kādiem štatos izvietotiem forumiem gan galīgi šķērsām  ::

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> izskatās, ka forums nespēj samierinaties ar ziemas laika iestāšanos


 tevi tas uztrauc?

----------


## ptr

> izskatās, ka forums nespēj samierinaties ar ziemas laika iestāšanos
> 
> 
>  tevi tas uztrauc?


 Nē, es vienkārši gribu par to  parunāt    ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja godīgi, tad mani tas uztrauc. Nu nafig man kautkas jāmaina savā profilā, ja citos forumos viss darbojas automātiski un man kā lietotajājam nav galva jālauza par laika zonām. Mēs dzīvojam Latvijā un forums arī ir Latviešu valodā, kāda vēl var būt runa par citu laiku kā ne Latvijas laiku. Ja mēs ar kuģi brauktu, tad es vēl saprastu. Man tas atgādina krievu laikus. Tad lidoja krievu armijas lidmašīnas un mēs dzīvojām pēc Maskavas laika, tagad lido NATO lidmašīnas un atkal nedzīvojam pēc Latvijas laika. Kāpēc man dziedāt svešu dziesmu vai dzīvot pēc sveša laika?

----------

